

"If APIs are copyrightable in U.S....startups will come to Europe." - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2012/05/08/api-implications-from-oracle-v-google.aspx

======
stewie2
but startups generally don't create api, they use ready-made apis.

if apis are not copyright-able, what about assembly apis? does Qualcomm need
to license from ARM before creating its own implementation?

